# Holbren bit follow up report



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Sent an email to Holbren regarding my brand new bit breaking. They promptly said "we will send you a new solid carbide bit." Can't do better than that. I don't know much about them or their stuff but at least they back it up.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello BirchWood,

I have Holbrens 3 piece Glue Joint bit set and am very pleased with them so far. I recently bought a cheap set of bits from a cheap place just to see what they looked like and I got what I paid for. I have not tried them yet but will soon.

So it is back to buying the good bit sets again when I can afford them. LOL. 

I have started buying 1/2" bits now instead of 1/4".


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, from my experience, Holbren provides its customers with an awesome product.


----------

